# Please Take a Minute to Share the Love



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

I've been feeling a bit fed up and have only logged in to *Talk Classical* to check my messages. My feelings have nothing to do with anyone on *Talk Classical* or the site. :kiss:

I was looking for something different and I stumbled across a few other "classical" sites that are mostly if not solely dedicated to one instrument. Their "list" threads (Top 10/Best etc) were markedly different from the ones here. I have to ask why do you think the other websites lists are so different? I saw so many names mostly of musicians that I have not heard of or seen on this forum.

Purely for the purpose of expanding my CD repertoire could you share your list of "neglected" or "unloved" *composers*, *musicians* and or *works*?

I'd like to end by apologising for not replying to my comments/messages been feeling a bit  I'll try to get to them asap. :tiphat:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Louise Farrenc and Anthony Pateras are the top of my list for neglected/unloved composers.

Probably the reason that you would see so many names you haven't heard of before is due to the fact that the people in those other forums would have a different knowledge of performers and composers that specialise in whatever instrument the other forums are about.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2012)

Rontgen, Korngold, Farrenc, Alkan, Lekeu, Rubinstein, Lyapunov, Catoire, Kapustin, Paganini, Sarasate, Freitas-Branco, Enescu, Tveitt -- that's a whole lot of mostly late romantic stuff!!

I bet lots of people have lists of neglected composers quite different from this one.

Here's a fun pick-me-up video if you're in the mood for such a thing:


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Nikolai Medtner.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Anyone who wasn't German from around 1685-1900.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Myaskovsky and his magnificent 6th symphony.
Yes, I am still going on about it...


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Edward MacDowell - He isn't just about wild roses. :tiphat:


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

Nikolai Roslavets
Muzio Clementi
a bzillion 20th century composers


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Klavierspieler said:


> Edward MacDowell - He isn't just about wild roses. :tiphat:


Laughing out loud on that one. And a true statement.

I like Federico Mompou.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

You all know to whom my allegiance is. :tiphat:


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Boccherini quintets and cello concertos (Classical)
Hummel Piano Concertos (3rd especially) (Early Romantic)
Carl Vine symphonies and piano concerto (Modern)
Eric Ewazen violin concerto and other works (Modern)

Good luck with all your listening!


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I'd say almost everything before Mozart is neglected.


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

science said:


> I'd say almost everything before Mozart is neglected.


I'd say almost everything before Bach is neglected.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Ravellian said:


> Nikolai Roslavets
> Muzio Clementi
> a bzillion 20th century composers


Ai, another for Clementi. Learning his G minor sonata op. 7 right now, it has some phat chords.


----------



## opus55 (Nov 9, 2010)

Ernő Dohnányi (1877 – 1960), also known as Ernst von Dohnányi

I've only listened to his violin concertos on Naxos label and think they are great.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Anything by Salieri.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

EJ Moeran for starters.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I don't really listen to all the obscure and underappreciated composers, but Schoenberg comes to mind. An original and challenging composer who is never dull or boring, always exciting. Most importantly, he is passionate and romantic in spirit.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Not sure I agree with that; for fans of modern music Schoenberg and his ilk are practically warhorses.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Hmm, yeah. But perhaps there aren't many people who are not primarily modern music fans, but who still like Schoenberg?


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Yes, but that is because people who are not modern music fans are not modern music fans, and I would be very surprised if those people liked _anything_ to come from the second Viennese School. If actual modern music fans were neglecting Arnold and friends, that would be a solid basis to build a case upon.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Lenfer said:


> I was looking for something different and I stumbled across a few other "classical" sites that are mostly if not solely dedicated to one instrument. Their "list" threads (Top 10/Best etc) were markedly different from the ones here. I have to ask why do you think the other websites lists are so different? I saw so many names mostly of musicians that I have not heard of or seen on this forum.


Gotta walk a fine line, here...

I have love for LOTS of other Forums. The vast majority of them mean well. However, sometimes participants in Forum "lists" can opt for deliberate obscurantism-- to name lesser-known composers strictly for the sake of presenting the appearance of extensive experience and erudition. I don't think I'm saying anything radical by opining that reviewing the general tenor of posts by such users can be helpful in determining the type and nature of such contributions---

As to the point of the original post, that is to say, the _invitation_ to name lesser-known creations-- I'd have to wait and see how much of an opera fan you are, before determining if I can add anything directly responsive to this thread.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

ANTHONY PATERAS!!!!!!


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Try Edmund Rubbra, Vagn Holmboe, Bouslahv Martinu, Eduard Tubin or Ture Rangstrom.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Louise Farrenc and Anthony Pateras are the top of my list for neglected/unloved composers.
> 
> Probably the reason that you would see so many names you haven't heard of before is due to the fact that the people in those other forums would have a different knowledge of performers and composers that specialise in whatever instrument the other forums are about.


This did occur to me but it's been great to read all the comments here. I hope this thread can keep going thank you all very much.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Anything by Salieri.


I disagree, I don't think he's very good.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

violadude said:


> Try *Edmund Rubbra*, Vagn Holmboe, *Bouslahv Martinu*, Eduard Tubin or Ture Rangstrom.


Bolded are the ones I can vouch for, having heard them. Violadude has a tendency to know what he's talking about, so I bet the others are good too.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> I disagree, I don't think he's very good.


Why not?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Why not?


I'd say Sallieri wasn't a bad composer, but just kind of run of the mill stuff, average. I never find anything very special in his music.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Carl Nielsen


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

A lot of things from the Southern Hemisphere. (Bias alert, given my location!).

Some excellent Aussie composers, Latin American ones as well. Asian as well, esp. from China, Japan, Korea.

Some threads here on this forum that may be of use to you, L'enfer -

http://www.talkclassical.com/5632-australian-composers.html

http://www.talkclassical.com/13030-japanese-composers.html

http://www.talkclassical.com/7618-latin-american-composers.html


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Sid James said:


> A lot of things from the Southern Hemisphere. (Bias alert, given my location!).
> 
> Some excellent Aussie composers, Latin American ones as well. Asian as well, esp. from China, Japan, Korea.
> 
> ...


What about Antarctican composers? Are there any? If there are people native to Antarctica who compose music please let me know.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Sid James said:


> A lot of things from the Southern Hemisphere. (Bias alert, given my location!).
> 
> Some excellent Aussie composers, Latin American ones as well. Asian as well, esp. from China, Japan, Korea.
> 
> ...


Sorry *Sid* but I'm one of those people who feels the need to point out things. 
*China*, *Japan* and *Koera* are in the *Northern Hemisphere*.

​
Your post is still valid though there seems to be a strong appreciation for Classical music in the *Far East* and *South America* in schools etc. I think we in the *West* could learn or perhaps relearn a thing two...

Thanks for the links *Sid* I would not have thought of looking there. I will go through them at a later point in search of hidden gems.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> What about Antarctican composers? Are there any? If there are people native to Antarctica who compose music please let me know.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Lenfer said:


> Sorry *Sid* but I'm one of those people who feels the need to point out things.
> *China*, *Japan* and *Koera* are in the *Northern Hemisphere*.
> ...


Well you're right to correct me. Sorry for the boo-boo. But the vibe of my post was it's good to explore classical outside the usual UK-Europe-USA orbit. I myself am aiming to buy less cd's this year, but if I do buy, I'll try to make it by Australian composers, we really have some great composers here, who I've still only kind of scratched the surface with, so many great things to explore from the other places as well, the whole world really...


----------



## wiganwarrior (Jan 6, 2012)

*Most neglected English composer*



Lenfer said:


> I've been feeling a bit fed up and have only logged in to *Talk Classical* to check my messages. My feelings have nothing to do with anyone on *Talk Classical* or the site. :kiss:
> 
> I was looking for something different and I stumbled across a few other "classical" sites that are mostly if not solely dedicated to one instrument. Their "list" threads (Top 10/Best etc) were markedly different from the ones here. I have to ask why do you think the other websites lists are so different? I saw so many names mostly of musicians that I have not heard of or seen on this forum.
> 
> ...


Most neglected English composer in terms of the sheer quality of music he wrote is, for me, Gerald Finzi. Please try his "Eclogue" for starters & take it from there!


----------



## ZombieBeethoven (Jan 17, 2012)

Kodaly 
Sammartini
Chavez


----------

